# Snow Channels



## pendog66 (Mar 23, 2005)

I decided to head out to the Stillwater today to fish the rising river. My usual spots were under water so i tried some new and old spots. At the first spot i threw the rods out and walked away to check out another spot about 25 yards up stream. When i walked back my 310 was clickling and the rod was buried in the rod holder. Didnt have a scale but it was a decent fish for the Stillwater.  


After about 30 minutes of smaller fish pecking my baits i decided to make the long walk back to the truck. I drove a couple miles upstream to fish a eddy i use to smallmouth and flattie fish. Since there wasnt a lot of current i decided to try out my cat bobber rig. I was there for about 5 minutes and i watched the bobber bounce once then shoot under.  

After landing the channel i quickly threw back out and it took about another 5 minutes and the bobber went under and this time the clicker went. 
 


Not a bad way to beat the cabin fever before the move. All fish were caught in 2-3ft of water and on Fresh Skipjack


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

Nice! I never would of thought they would be that shallow yet, but rising water sends em to the banks.


----------



## throwitback (Jun 10, 2010)

Im jealous, cant wait to get out there and fish. nice fish


----------



## pendog66 (Mar 23, 2005)

i went back out yesterday for a couple hours. I caught 10 channels and even got my first winter Bullhead, guess i found a new wintering hole:G


----------



## fredg53 (Sep 17, 2010)

What part of the state are u in? Nice work

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------

